# look at this fucking face tat tumblr



## katbastard (Sep 10, 2011)

http://lookatthisfuckingfacetat.tumblr.com/


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 10, 2011)

nice.... is this of your making?...... hahaha seen a fellow K/C/M/D Maryland Kid on there


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 10, 2011)

yay! kat h is on the front page!


----------



## Puckett (Sep 10, 2011)

matt now you need a face tat lol


----------



## Nelco (Sep 10, 2011)

babies daddy is on there..


----------



## katbastard (Sep 11, 2011)

Nelco said:


> babies daddy is on there..


whos your babies daddy?


----------



## katbastard (Sep 11, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> nice.... is this of your making?...... hahaha seen a fellow K/C/M/D Maryland Kid on there


yep i started it today


----------



## Nelco (Sep 12, 2011)

katbastard said:


> whos your babies daddy?


the one with the faded tribal..
...


----------



## katbastard (Sep 12, 2011)

word, is he with chester now?


----------



## Nelco (Sep 12, 2011)

katbastard said:


> word, is he with chester now?


yeah
thats the original baby moma


----------



## katbastard (Sep 12, 2011)

word, is that you with the stars on your face?


----------



## carnytrash (Sep 23, 2011)

This. Is. Brilliant.


----------

